# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1с бухгалтерия! Расчёт зарплаты.

## Pinacle

В общем такая проблема. 
Стоит 1с бухгалтерия 7.7 сборка 4.5 релиз 509
Бухгалтеры считаю зарплату через неё, но как известно что с 1 января считается по новому, так вот у них всё по старому. Знаю что в базе ЗиК добавили новый документ для начисления зарплаты по новому, а вот в 1с бухгалтерия как считать по новому ? и ещё нету нового бланка для отчётности по зп. должно быть Отчисления в ПФР вместо ЕСН. а у меня всё по старому :( помогите.

----------


## Darly

Обновите релиз. Все что связано с отменой ЕСН - в 510, 511-512 исправление ошибок. 512-текущий релиз.

----------


## Pinacle

Спасибо, дате плизз ссылки на 510 и 512 релизы...общая

----------


## Darly

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10891&page=6

----------


## Pinacle

Спасибо и простите, ссылки нашел на форуме )

----------


## Pinacle

И снова прошу помощи. Релиз последний 513
Всё по зарплате, при расчёта зп не начисляются налоги вообще, всплыли все сотрудники даже уволенные.
Я так понимаю что 1с просто не видит стандартных налоговых вычетов!
И ещё половина константов слитело. Помогите.

----------


## BashOrgRu

Здравствуйте.
Та же проблема: не считаются налоги за январь. при пошаговом проведении ЗакрытиеМесяца в отладчике выяснил, что не определяются ВидТарифа и ОблагаемаяБаза.
помогите советом, где что проверить?

----------


## Denzelito

1С: Бухгалтерия Проф релиз 513 
за январь налоги с ФОТ посчитались, а за февраль по нескольким сотрудникам не считает по одному посчитались но неправильно!!!!
Делал через расчет налогов вылезли уволенные в прошлом году со ставками сотрудников которые еще работают!!!
ГДЕ правдаИ? и когда ожидать исправления ситуации?

----------


## Юльченок

> 1С: Бухгалтерия Проф релиз 513 
> за январь налоги с ФОТ посчитались, а за февраль по нескольким сотрудникам не считает по одному посчитались но неправильно!!!!
> Делал через расчет налогов вылезли уволенные в прошлом году со ставками сотрудников которые еще работают!!!
> ГДЕ правдаИ? и когда ожидать исправления ситуации?


блин, такая же фигня:(:(:(

----------


## Разработчик

Смотрите внимательно справочник "Вычеты сотрудников по НДФЛ" (подчинен справочнику сотрудники). Скорее всего прошел косяк при обновлении (возможно что-то по налогам корректировали руками) и в справочнике не корректные данные.
Если не поможет, гляньте http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=19234

----------


## Denzelito

> Смотрите внимательно справочник "Вычеты сотрудников по НДФЛ" (подчинен справочнику сотрудники). Скорее всего прошел косяк при обновлении (возможно что-то по налогам корректировали руками) и в справочнике не корректные данные.
> Если не поможет, гляньте http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=19234


смотрел но ничего не трогал и все вроде бы нормально было! у меня это в 3-х базх происходит!

----------


## BashOrgRu

А не подскажете, что именно смотреть в справочнике "Вычеты сотрудников по НДФЛ"?

_Добавлено через 6 часов 5 минут 59 секунд_
поставил 513 релиз, добавил записи в справочник Тарифы, перепровел начисление з/п и закрытие месяца. прогресс — посчитались ПФР. а вот ФСС, ФФОМС и ТФОМС по нулям.
какие будут предложения?

_Добавлено через 4 часа 54 минуты 55 секунд_
Теперь рассчитывается за март. а за январь и февраль нет.
я уже ничего не понимаю...

----------


## Разработчик

> смотрел но ничего не трогал и все вроде бы нормально было! у меня это в 3-х базх происходит!


По ссылке сказано завести сотрудника в demo 513 начислить зарплату, закрыть месяц и сравнить с вашими данными.

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 59 секунд_



> А не подскажете, что именно смотреть в справочнике "Вычеты сотрудников по НДФЛ"?


В справочнике "Вычеты сотрудников по НДФЛ" дату начала и дату окончания вычета, название вычета не должно быть исправлено.

----------


## Юльченок

у меня такая ситуация на 513 релизе при расчете зар.платы за февраль:
с 01.01.2010 г. у сотрудника поменялся оклад с 11 000 на 13 000 р.
в январе программа посчитала все правильно (стоял другой релиз). а в феврале - при заполнении ставит заработную плату 13 000, а считает НДФЛ от 11 000 (т.е. от старой зар. платы) и пишет валовый доход с начала года - 24 000 р. Попробовала поставить з/пл 15 000. Так программа считает налог с 13 000 (т.е. почему-то считает налог на 2000 р. меньше указанной зар.платы).
Что за глюк? Помогите исправить. Не знаю уже, где смотреть.
Все вышеупомянутые справочники посмотрела, все заполнено, руками ничего не трогала.
Помогите, пожалуйста.:blush:

кстати в демке все нормально считает, если завести нового сотрудника с 01.01.10 и поставить з/пл 13 000 р.

а если принять с 01.12.09 и поставить з/пл 11 000 р. а с 01.01.10 приказом об изменении окладов поставить з/пл 13 000 р. то за январь все правильно считает, а за февраль - НДФЛ не считает вообще (  Валовый доход с начала года: 13000
    Предоставленные вычеты: 0
    Облагаемый доход с начала года: 13000
    Начислено по документу: 13000, в том числе НДФЛ: 0, к выплате: 13000)
вот такая вот фигня.....

----------


## Разработчик

1. Оклад изменяли Приказом или руками? Должен быть приказ от 01.01.10.
2. Справочник сотрудники - закладка начальные данные должны стоять нули.
3. Проверяем историю всех реквизитов сотрудника. (лишние строки удаляем, которые после приказа об изменении окладов) 
4.Последовательно - перепроводим документы начисление зарплаты и закрытие месяца - январь, февраль.
Сравниваем значения зарплат и пр. с демкой.

----------


## Юльченок

1. Оклад изменяла приказом. 
Все смотрела, что Вы написали.
Перепровела еще раз начисление зар. платы и закрытие месяца и каким-то чудом все получилось!
Разработчик, Спасибо большое!

----------

